# [NEO Tastaturlayout] Linke Alt-Taste fehlerhaft

## Finswimmer

Hi,

wenn ich mit setxkbmap de neo das NEO Tastaturlayout setze, dann funktioniert die linke Alt-Taste nicht. 

Ein Alt-F2 ergibt dann Q.

Ein Alt-F4 ergibt ~.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich sowas schonmal hatte und damals das richtige Tastatur-Modell auswählen musste.

Im Moment steht es auf Generic 104-key PC.

Ich besitze einen Sony VPCEB1Z1E.

xinput list liefert:

```
â¡ Virtual core pointer                         id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

â   â³ Virtual core XTEST pointer               id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

â   â³ MLK wireless mouse                       id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]

â   â³ PS/2 Mouse                               id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

â   â³ AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint                 id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

â£ Virtual core keyboard                        id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    â³ Virtual core XTEST keyboard              id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    â³ Sony Vaio Keys                           id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    â³ Video Bus                                id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    â³ Power Button                             id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    â³ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard             id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

xev gibt bei beiden Layouts den gleichen Keycode zurück.

Ich hoffe, ihr habt eine Idee.

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Finswimmer,

ich weiß zwar nicht was falsch läuft, weil ich nicht einschätzen kann wie das Tastaturlayout de neo von setkbmap gesetzt wird, allerdings vermute ich das es sich dabei auch nur um eine Modifikation handelt.

Ich habe vor einem Jahr das NEO Layout in der Version 2 als xmodmap über diese Webeite gefunden. Allerdings ist der externe Download Link auf eigenheimstrasse.de (?) heute nicht mehr erreichbar.

Eine (mind. 1,5 Jahre alte) von mir leicht modifizierte neo-xmodmap habe ich grade bei pastebin.com hoch geladen. Ausgenommen von leichte Modifikationen der keycode-Werte weil die bei der original-xmodmap-Datei nicht mit meiner Tastatur auch nicht übereinstimmten habe ich da nichts verändert.

Edit: Ich habe hier nochmal das Orginal hochgeladen welches ich auf der eigenheimstrasse.de am 22.April 2009 herunter geladen habe. Also ohne die Anpassungen an mein MS Natural Keyboard 4000

Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie die Keycode-Werte von der Wahl des Tastatur-Modell beeinflusst werden oder ob die keycodes nach einer Norm festgelegt sind. Oder ob ein Treiber, bei Keyboards mit Multimediatasten diese Veränderungen zwischen schaltet.

Wenn du das neo-Layout mit einer xmodmap verwendest, kannst du es dort einfach anpassen und somit auch leichter "Debuggen" wenn manche keycode Werte nicht zu deiner Tastatur passen. Dann Tauschst du einfach die keycode Wert in der ersten Zeile des entsprechenden Zeichens mit dem aus, die deine Taste beim "normalen de-Tataturlayout" ausspuckt und die Modifikation funktioniert dann wie erwartet.

Schau da nochmal nach, und wenn es sich bei dem Verwendeten NEO-Layout Datei auch nur um eine Modifikation handelt kannst das ja dort anpassen. Aus Bequemlichkeit Verwende ich nur noch xmodmap um NEO zu aktivieren und setkbmap, wenn ich wider zurückschalten möchte.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. Ich habe die Xmodmap Datei angepasst, aber die linke Alt-Taste passt immer noch nicht.

Mit gedrückter Alt-Taste kann ich die Fenster bewegen, aber sonst tut die Taste nix.

Weder in Verbindung mit F4, noch Esc (Yakuake).

Hmm. Wenn Yakuake geöffnet ist, kann ich mit Alt-F4 das Fenster einklappen, öffnen aber nicht mehr.

Tobi

----------

## ChrisJumper

Geht denn das schließen von Anwendungen mit Alt-F4 auch nicht?

Bei mir klappt das alles eigentlich ohne Probleme. Manche Anwendungen sind aber auch nicht ganz Kompatibel was die Shortcuts betrifft. manchmal hilft dann ein Umbelegen der Kürzel. Allerdings ist das wie vieles.. merkwürdig weil manche Tastenkombinationen scheinbar von anderen Anwendungen abgefangen werden.

Das mit Yakuake probiere ich aber noch schnell aus, ob ich das auch hab...

Ah ja guck mal ob die Werte der F-Tasten stimmen, oder ob die vielleicht von deiner Tastatur (Laptop?) Hardware-Implementiert vertauscht werden.. (z.B. durch drücken der FN-Taste..). Nach dem Ausführen von xmodmap neo.dat werden manche Zustände ja "geflashed", z.B. wird die aktivierte Feststelltaste raus genommen etc.

Edit: Ahrg, also der Befehl zum Fenster-Breite Verstellen geht bei mir. (ALT + Shift + ← oder ALT + Shift + →) Aber man muss dabei darauf achten das NEO durch drücken der Beiden Shift-Tasten gleichzeitig in den Capslog Modus verfallt, der sich wieder aufheben Lasst wenn man eine der Shift-Tasten erneut betätigt. Allerdings funktionieren bei mir Dinge nicht wie (ALT + Strg + N oder ALT + Shift + N) oder sind die Ubuntu-Spezifisch? Was mach denn eigentlich ein ALT-ESC? Oder was sollte es machen?

Edit2: Bei mir wird ein ALT-ESC interpretiert wie ein drücken der TAB-Taste. Also wie die Autovervollständigung

Edit3: Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Du möchtest yakuake mit Alt+F4 schließen und wieder aufrufen? Also ich habe an den Einstellungen nichts geändert und da geht das mit F12

Edit4: Danke für den Tipp, yakuake gefällt mir gerade richtig gut...

----------

## Finswimmer

ALT-ESC soll Yakuake ein und ausklappen.

(Mit F12, dem Standardwert, geht nur das einklappen)

ALT-F4 soll alle Programme ganz normal schließen.

Beides geht mit NEO2 nicht.

Ich möchte nicht andere Kürzel nehmen, da mein normaler Rechner die gleichen hat.

ALT-STRG-N ist nichts spezifisches, das ist auch bei der Konsole selbst so.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also bei mir konnte ich nach dem starten von Yakuake (yakuake &) mit F12 schließen und öffnen. Nachdem ich es mit ALT + F4 geschlossen habe, wurde hier der Prozess gekillt und es lässt sich in der Tat nicht mehr mit F12 öffnen.

ALT + ESC geht bei mir aber auch nicht.

ALT + F4 geht bei mir ohne Probleme.

Dann liegt es wahrscheinlich wirklich an der Einstellung der Tastatur. Da sowohl der Server als auch die Offizielle Mailingliste down sind, versuch es mal auf der Mailingliste der Yahoo Gruppe.

Viel Erfolg

Chris

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Sat May 21, 2011 3:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

cd $PFAD_ZUR_DATEI

setxkbmap lv && xmodmap neo_de.xmodmap

scheint auf den ersten Blick zu gehen.

Ich hatte sonst immer nur xmodmap neo_de.xmodmap gemacht.

Vielen Dank!

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Nach einem Laptop-Neustart und dazwischen einem KDE-Upgrade habe ich das Problem wieder.

Komisch ist, dass beim ersten mal Alt+Esc funktioniert.

----------

